# Help! Face Indents/Dents Problem!



## Mitch Cage (Jul 27, 2006)

I have these indents on my skin that look really bad, it makes me look 3 times my age... which is not good since i'm only 16.

I smiled so much in the past few years that the indents made when smile-ing just stayed. They will not go away. I've lived with them for 4 years.

The dark circles under my eyes are there forever. Conclear takes care of the dark part. The circles are still there though, meaning the indent is still there.

I can't cover it up anymore because it just makes it more noticable. So i'm asking if there is any products out there that work. Right now I don't care about the cost I just want it to go. I've seriously tryed every anti-aging thing I could find. Or is it time to consult a dermatologist?

Thanks &lt;3

If you seen degrassi if you looked at emma in the first and 2ed season... she has the same indents/dents on her face. She still has them, but she some-how gotten them better than before.


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Jul 27, 2006)

Greetings! I feel your pain...been there. I'm assuming that you are referring to pock marks from old acne? If so, you may want to use a primer before foundation. Smashbox has one that is very popular...I think it's called Photofinish. Apply it to your cleansed skin...it's sillicone based, and acts as a ...well...primer before painting! Hth.


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 27, 2006)

by indents, do you mean acne scarring?

if yes, they are called ice-pick scars(type of acne scar) and usually occur on the cheeks, i'm sorry to say this, BUT, they can only be removed surgically.


----------



## Mitch Cage (Jul 27, 2006)

No not acne scaring D: I've never had acne. Maybe a pimple or two but my skin has always been very clear.

Go Here: http://img.timeinc.net/teenpeople/im...cdonald180.jpg

Smile dents and under eye dents. She has the same problem. She also has never had bad acne before.


----------

